# 2nd Desert Indoor-Outdoor Grow



## mojavemama (Sep 18, 2009)

Germinated in Paper Towels 9-06-09:

4 Purple Kush
4 White Frost
4 Purple Bud
4 Hawaiian
4 Wizard
4 White Widow F2

Two of the 4 Purple Kush beans germinated, and all the others germinated. 

Planted in 16 oz. Plastic cups on 9-09-09 in organic soil with mixture of perlite and vermiculite 1 inch deep in top and bottom of cups. 1 Wizard is stunted, strange leaves (see picture). Others doing well. For first week, I had them in clear cups so I could watch the humidity carefully. At 7 days, I placed the clear cups in opaque cups to keep roots from getting light.

Currently under 8 6500K fluoros and 4 CFL's. 

Will begin augmenting with natural sunlight in about 2 weeks. 
I have to do this as I don't have a MH or HPS (and with our economy now, I don't see my getting good lights in 2010 either, so sunlight is my best friend for now). 

9-18-09 update: Roots showing on sides of cups now, so will be repotting all except the weird, stunted WIZARD into gallon containers this weekend.


----------



## 420benny (Sep 18, 2009)

Good morning MM! Here's some benny GREEN MOJO for them all.


----------



## tcbud (Sep 18, 2009)

You getting some Green Mojo from me too.

Why cant you keep your girls under CFL's for the whole grow?  It is a proven fact, that you can bud under CFL.  Ask......Ozziodude, he proved it.....I did it too last winter, had T5's tho.  Sometimes easier is better.  You could monitor their light schedual real easy that way.

Glad to see the journal start.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 18, 2009)

Looks like you got some nice choices going. I am pulling up the nest and :watchplant:


Will you be moving these from outdoors to indoors to get more lighting until ready for budding?


----------



## mojavemama (Sep 18, 2009)

Benny and TC, thanks for the Green Mojo--I can use ALL I can get!!!
TC, I know I can grow under T-5's pretty successfully, and CFL's can work, I realize this too...but just not with as much bud as I'd like. I still don't know how you can beat natural sunlight--especially our intense sun with no marine layer to filter it. 

Even in winter, the light is fantastic here. Summer is a killer, and nothing could grow out there then, but I made sure to have nothing growing during summer. Good sunlight consistently is both the agony and ecstasy of living here--in the spring and fall, things grow like crazy. And many, many Christmas days we have enjoyed a brunch outside on the patio in 70 degree weather, sunny and bright. 

I still may get a couple of t-5 fixtures, though they get pretty pricey. But for augmenting, they are not so bad. Between the 6500K T-8's, the CFL's and with 4 2 foot T-5's, I should be set enough to get some decent bud. Not ideal, perhaps, but for my guerilla grow--good 'nuff! 

PC, you asked if I'd be bringing them inside to get better lighting--nope, just the opposite. I start them inside, then move them outside gradually, increasing sun time by 15 minutes per day. They do MUCH better outside, but only when it's cool enough to not burn them into crispies. TO make this work, I have to time everything just right and bring them in and out in a very careful way. 

By budding time, it may or may not be warm enough/sunny enough to keep them outside for 8-12 hours a day. I keep them out for as long as possible, but if it gets too hot or too cold--in they come and under the lights. 

I dream of a good grow room, though! Imagine not having to spend several hours a day tending plants, just to see them through! 

Thanks so much for stopping by, PC, TC and Benny!  I've learned so much from you all.


----------



## tcbud (Sep 18, 2009)

:watchplant: :bong: :watchplant: 

OKiedoke then...:watchplant: :ciao: :fly: looking good.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 18, 2009)

:ciao:   Mojo  for  the  Desert  :bong:


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 3, 2009)

Transplanted half the seedlings into gallon pots last week, and those are doing much better than the seedlings still in the plastic cups. Plan to transplant the last 9 seedlings today. 

I'm still taking them outside each morning, and bringing them in under the lights at night. The weather has been kind--it won't be going over 90 degrees this coming week! 

I have not fed any of the plants yet--they are still in OMRI rated Organic Soil and that's it. Tomorrow, I plan to feed those I transplanted last week with a weak solution of Bio-Grow.

Note: the plant in the picture in the white wrapper is my "Monster Can" grow, only the can has to be covered up because it's black and outside in the sun, it sucks up the heat.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 3, 2009)

Looking real nice mm :aok:


----------



## dekgib (Oct 3, 2009)

i am in on this one


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 3, 2009)

they are looking good and must be strong in the 90 degree weather..u must br proud mamma!  I am loving my PK..


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Oct 4, 2009)

Looking beautiful over there. awsome young ones.


----------



## tcbud (Oct 4, 2009)

:watchplant: :ciao: :fly: Looking mighty fine there.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 4, 2009)

oh   yeah..:lama:  sometimes  the  heated  pot  promotes  root  growth..but  maybe  not  the  desert  heat:giggle:  looking  great  girl..How  are  the  dogs?  and  is  Hubby   ready  for  another  desert grow?  hes  Awesome..


----------



## the chef (Oct 8, 2009)

Holy Shmoly, i wanna go visit the desert! Lookin great mojavemama, i'm in. Green thoughts be with ya and the purps. You don't have a problem with hermies moving them inside to outside do ya? Just wondering. Eastcoast green mojo for ya!:watchplant: :beatnik:


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 9, 2009)

Chef, I don't know if moving them will make them hermie or not. I've heard yes, I've heard no. This is only my second grow, and the first went hermie--BUT, I don't think it was from moving them inside and out, but from my taking a week vacation and hubby drowning them. 

I guess we shall see what happens! I am soooo careful transferring them, so if they turn out hermie this time, then hubby better find a way to finance some decent switchable ballasts for me so I won't have to go through this a third time. 

I'm smoking last season's hermies now, and they aren't too bad. They aren't great, but at least they cost me nothing but time. I was buying commercial schwag here at $960 oz or $120 per 8th. So my hermies are at least as good as what I was buying. 

I'd like to see if the whole desert indoor-outdoor experiment can work, though. Not that I want to do this much work, but there are so many folks here who need it medicinally, can't get it because we have no dispensaries in our state (Nevada) and if they could grow indoors-outdoors and not have to buy lights (people with heavy disabilities who need it the most are those who most often have just NO disposable income. Food comes before lights.). 
If I can make this work, then I could pass that info on to others who need it so desperately. 

I'm taking that east coast mojo you're sending, Chef, and hoping it will work to keep these girls as GIRLS! 

Thanks so much for stopping by!!!

Here are some of the "hopeful girls" today--they are so big I suspect they may be boys, though....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 9, 2009)

:ciao:  Desert  Grower...Looking  good..and  IMO..your  girls  Last  season  didnt  herm  cause  what  ypu  did  or  Hubby..I  believe  it  was  the beans...from  what I read  at  start ya  gots  ya  some  good  genetics  for  your  second  grow...I  too  want  you  to  succeed ..you  have  the  right  state of  mind..by  this  i  meen...you  want to  master  the  desert  indoor/outdoor..to  help  others...:aok: and  with  your  medical  condition..I  Envy  you for  even  trying..  so  with  that  said  Im  sending  some  MOJO  for  the  Desert :lama:  take  care  and  be  safe


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 9, 2009)

they are looking great! u r so kind to consider all those people I wish u the best grow karma there is!!!


----------



## Colorado Lady 1 (Oct 10, 2009)

Good Morning MaMa

Just sitting here wondering what I'm going to do now that outside grow is cured and jarred.  So much time for other things now.  Think I'll just watch your beautiful grow.  Your plants are already so big and healthy.  Here's green mojo coming to you from Colorado also.  Really looking forward to watching your plants mature.  And respecting all the work you have to put into them.


----------



## Locked (Oct 10, 2009)

Lookin good MM...


----------



## Smot_poker (Oct 10, 2009)

Hello mama!!!! let me bounce an idea off you. I saw on another forum a setup that was in a glass patio of a house and could be used with sunlight year round for both cycles. what it did, was it had the flowering ladies just feed off the sunlight, and it had the plants that were vegging separated from the budding plants by a black drop cloth. in your case, that cloth wouldn't be necessary, but what was behind the cloth were some small solar powered led lights. it was just one led per plant, nothing like JAMM's panels, but they provided sufficient light for a set period of time to keep the plants in veg. It took less money and less electricity than using a big fluorescent set up, and it worked just as well. if your area doesn't get insanely cold outside like i know it can in the desert, you might do good to look into this as it would wipe out the need to continually move your plants back and forth from outside to inside. 

and 960 for an ounce of shwag????? jeeeez i could get a qp of dank for 850 where i live.


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 20, 2009)

Great idea, Smot! I'll look into that....

Maybe it's a good think I had to pay $960 oz for schwag---it motivated me to join MP and learn to grow my own!!! 

I've had a bit of a PH and nute problem--PH was too high, nute lock-out, so I adjusted it and new growth looks good. Old fan leaves on some look horrid. 

Those that seemed to want more nutes than I gave them are the Hawaiians and the Wizards. One of the WWF2's also.

Pix: 1: Hawaiian from top  Pix 2: Sick Wizard Fan Leaves Pix3: Maids in a cart Pix4: White Widow Fan Leaves Pix5: Yellow leaves close up.


----------



## tcbud (Oct 20, 2009)

Some plants are more sensitive to the nute factor.

Seems odd to say, but I am glad you paid so much too, as now you are here...as you say.

Just droppin' in to check out my fave desert grower......tcbud waves....


----------



## pcduck (Oct 20, 2009)

Looking nice mm :aok:


Why did you pull the fan leaves off? 
they still look like they have a lot of good stuff for the plant to use. I do not pull any damaged, nute burned, or any fan leaves unless they are dead and all dried upped. The plants may not look as good but the plant can still use all that good stuff left in those leaves. I need to go vape I am not making sense


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 20, 2009)

PC, you're making EXCELLENT sense, I beg to differ!  So you think I should just leave 'em on there, huh? Okay, works for me. I figured they were dying, so they would be just taking energy from the healthier tops. But it would not be the first time my reasoning was faulty. So, I appreciate the advice and I'll leave those big bad yellow suckers on there from now on. THANK YOU!!!


----------



## the chef (Oct 20, 2009)

looking good mama said hello to yer friend t, hope he's good people like you. Green prayers to the fallen.:fid:


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 24, 2009)

Thanks, TC, for the good Mojo!!!!!  From your lips to the cannabis god's ears.


----------



## lordhighlama (Oct 29, 2009)

hi there mojavemama,

just dropping in to say hello and pull up a seat to watch this grow progress.  Looks like you picked some really nice strains to work with.  Green Mojo your way mama


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 30, 2009)

Thank you all for your help and good Green Mojo!!!

10-30-09: Culled 7 plants today--5 males, 2 lanky possibly fems that wouldn't have given much bud anyway. Only one Purple Frost left, and two of the Widows were male (Noooooo!!!!!!). One Widow is still questionable. But one is sweet, compact and looking promising. I'm down to 13 plants, not counting the Candy, Cookie and Monster Can grows. 

13 plants are much more manageable. Picture is of the sweet little Widow.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 30, 2009)

sorry  to  hear  of  so  many  Males  *mojave*...But  that  widow  there  looks  like  shes  gonna  give  ya  want  ya  want:aok:  she  is  nice  compact...and  very  green..keep  up  the  good  work...Mojo  for  the  desert:lama:


----------



## the chef (Oct 30, 2009)

Fat looking widow mama! Gonna send all the eastcoast mojo yer way!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 30, 2009)

East  coast????  nah...*momma  *wants  the  good ole  West  coast Mojo....ya  see  we  dont put  our  loved ones  in  dishwashers  to  get  better  growth


And  Im  a  Kicking  you  behind in  candy  grow  Lets  see  what  ya  got...sweet  tooth:48:


----------



## Budders Keeper (Nov 3, 2009)

Greetings mojavemama, sweet little Widow indeed! Hope those males didn't cause ya too much of a headache, we tend to have that effect sometimes. Should be getting exciting over there now with the guys outta the picture. *MUCH*MOJO to your ladies!  BK


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 3, 2009)

Budders Keeper said:
			
		

> Greetings mojavemama, sweet little Widow indeed! Hope those males didn't cause ya too much of a headache, we tend to have that effect sometimes. Should be getting exciting over there now with the guys outta the picture. *MUCH*MOJO to your ladies! BK


 



:yeahthat:




And  clear  out  your  inbox *mojave*..



Here  *BuddsKeeper*:48:  shes  got  a  nice  WW  huh?


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 3, 2009)

thanx bk and 4u on the widow---i have some really sweet looking plants right now, all bushy and healthy. Not at all stretched. But wow, those purple frostings are so big, i had to transplant the last 2 into 3 gallon containers today. i wonder if they are mainly outdoor plants? All 4 of them were like ginormously tall. jack and the beanstalk!

4u, ok, you're kicking my butt in the candy grow, but only because my best girl has taken her time growing. she's filling in and looking very gorgeous. unfortunately, i consider her 'cheating' because it's such a big container. that's why i started the other two tiny ones. i really want the experience of trying to keep the micros alive and green. it's a challenge.

sooooo, if you weren't kicking my butt in the candy grow (and heck, every other grow) then you wouldn't be my Master Po! (or are you too young to remember kung fu?)

my inbox is now as much cleaner than my fridge, 4u!


----------



## lordhighlama (Nov 3, 2009)

any particular reason u rapped those pots in the white tape?


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi Lord, of the fabulous bud porn! 

YES, the reason I wrap all my pots with white tape is because I live in the Las Vegas area--in the heart of the Mojave Desert. DRY and HOT with intense sunlight. Black attracts heat too much, so we have to wrap pots with something light. 

Also, anything growing in the summer in pots has to be DOUBLE POTTED with wet spagnum moss or newspaper in between the pots. It's a real challenge to keep anything alive in 120 degree heat with the sun so intense. 

The dance I had to do last year with my spring grow was exhausting. I had to take the plants out in the morning, then by 10 am, put the shade cloth on them or move them into the shade. And I had them all in garden carts, with gravel on the bottom and water in the gravel, to help with some humidity.

Then, I'd have to go out and spray them with water several times in the afternoon. It was a major learning curve, not only because it was my first time growing, but because I can't yet afford decent lights so MUST make the sunlight work for me. Color me DETERMINED! 

Yes, white duct tape is my friend. 

Thanks so much for stopping by!


----------



## the chef (Nov 3, 2009)

Hehehehe, way to go mama! 4u is now gettin whooped by two! I gotta get me some purp.


----------



## lordhighlama (Nov 4, 2009)

interesting mama, sounds like a definite challenge, but as with everything a little thinking and creativity gets you along ways.

thx for the reply!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 4, 2009)

:ciao:

:watchplant:


:bong:


----------



## IRISH (Nov 4, 2009)

hello you vapor vixen:ciao: :bong2: ...lol. lol...

i like that you began this grow with 24. looks like you have planned on some males showing up, and have already culled 50%. i can never figure why some only plant 1, or 2 beans, and wonder why they turn male...

nice ingenuity on double wrapping your buckets, coco, and white tape. :hubba: ...i used to live in mississippi, and the heat, and humidity were atrocious, so i know what you have been through. ...

MOJO from the northern US MM...Irish...


----------



## Colorado Lady 1 (Nov 6, 2009)

Good morning Mojave my friend.

.Finally back on line and catching up on your grows...AWESOME

You mentioned wanting some rain or snow sent your way in one of your posts.  Well here it is.  You can have it all!!!!!!!!!  We can spare it...really.


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 7, 2009)

Irish, thank you so much for stopping by and for your warm and helpful comments! It was TC who gave me the advice on how many plants to start. I was going for 12 total, but she recommended 4 of each strain. Now down to a very nice amount for me to handle. I'm lovin' it!


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 7, 2009)

COLORADO!!!! Where ya been, gal???? I've been missing you! 
My purple bud and Wizards and Hawaiians are looking pretty good. Appreciate all your help with this grow. 

I'm lovin' that snow, and so is your dog!  Upload soon--it's 80 degrees here and I would LOVE to feel some snowflakes on my tongue.


----------



## IRISH (Nov 16, 2009)

:ciao: mojave. ...

so tell me, how many are you down to now? sorry if you already posted this...Tc is an excellent grower. (i get advice over there on occasion, myself)  ...

waiting on next pics patiently mojave...

until then, peace, and warm thoughts...

i hate snow. i live in it half of the year though too... ahhh, dreaming of warm things...lol.lol...


----------



## cannabis037 (Nov 16, 2009)

hi MM, long time! wow, you came back w 24 colorful strains! i look forward watching your progress!


----------



## homegrown47 (Nov 17, 2009)

just beautiful mojave. pulling up a chair for the rest of this one. good luck and to u and ur grow. keep the pics comin


----------



## painterdude (Nov 19, 2009)

so, the guy that sold you the $900 plus an ounce crap was Tony's son?  Didn't he get busted?  So do you know what happened to his court case?  Did he get the death penalty or something worse?

so, what's your favorite plant so far?  What a selection, I am sooooooooo jealous.

am so glad I decided to visit this thread, sorry it wasn't sooner.....love ya mucho......and manly hugs for the Math Dude


----------



## Colorado Lady 1 (Nov 27, 2009)

Been awhile since you've posted pictures my friend.  Let's see how your plants are growing.

I'm waiting.........
and waiting.............


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 8, 2009)

The Good News--3 of my 4 clones are showing roots and ready to move into real pots. 

My 400w MH is nearly finished, it works, and I&#8217;m just awaiting the parabolic reflector to get it installed and ready for the auto grow. One more week.

The Bad News--On day 5 of flower, THREE of my strongest, largest, greenest, thickest, most lush plants are showing balls this morning: 1 WW, 1 Purple Frost, 1 Purple Bud. 

Oh, the agony and the ecstasy.  
Of the 24 seeds I germinated, these are the girls left:

REGULAR PLANTS
2 Purple Frostings
1 Pink Frosting
1 White Widow F2
1 Hawaiian
1 Wizard
1 Purple Kush
1 2 Purple Bud

MICROS
2 White Frosting (micro-monster can/cookie grow) 
1 Pink Frosting (micro-candy grow)

This has been a disappointing grow--great beans, good germination, nice seedlings, and then, last season's nutes went bad--cap must not have been on tight enough, and they became super concentrated.  Burned a lot of plants up, most of the rest suffered considerable stress. Would not be surprised to have some hermies as time goes on. 

Sorry I have not updated regularly. I'm just so bummed about this grow and how, from the first nute application, they were pretty much doomed. I'm going to do this grow again, though. I still have beans saved. 

But, the Auto grow is coming up soon!  I'm so ready to start anew.


----------



## lordhighlama (Dec 8, 2009)

sorry to hear about the males mama... but the good news is nice to have. 

Sounds like your a mh ballast expert now huh.


----------



## the chef (Dec 8, 2009)

Sorry to hear about the grow issues mmama. Green mojo to the rest of your *LADIES*! No more bucks!


----------



## First Time Caller (Dec 8, 2009)

Same here MMama, no more males and green grows here on out


----------



## Colorado Lady 1 (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm also sorry MaMa, but how nice to have such a nice variety left to sample this spring.  You have such an interesting mix.  I've grown a few of those strains and wish I could be there when you're ready to harvest and see the Chrsitmas morning smile on your pretty face.

Sending good wishes your way.


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 8, 2009)

Awww, thank you all so much for the encouragement!  I'm glad I still have some beans left from most of the strains so I can try again. The ones I have left are not the strongest, most lush plants. They were really damaged by the concentrated nutes, and have struggled to survive. I need to do this grow again so I can see what these plants will look like and smoke like when I haven't made them drink heavy nutes! 

I just realized more bad news. You know those lovely clones I mentioned? How they are strong and rooting so well? Guess where they came from....
yep, those two beautiful boys. ROFLMAO!  

Lord--no way am I an expert on MH lights! And no way will I ever be. When the thing was plugged in the first time, I went across the house and hid my head assuming the thing was going to blow up and spit glass everywhere. 

Thank you so much for stopping by, everyone! It means a lot to me to have your support, whether I screw up or have success. Eventually, the odds will play out in my favor. That's the Las Vegas girl coming out....<G>


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Dec 8, 2009)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> Lord--no way am I an expert on MH lights! And no way will I ever be. When the thing was plugged in the first time, I went across the house and hid my head assuming the thing was going to blow up and spit glass everywhere.



just kiddin bout havin somebody else plug it in  

you're grow is lookin good! and clones too!  

gotta go they're playin leon on the radio  $


----------



## tcbud (Dec 13, 2009)

> You know those lovely clones I mentioned? How they are strong and rooting so well? Guess where they came from....
> yep, those two beautiful boys. ROFLMAO!



The *UP* side, you got them to go from cuttings to clones............  Now do one or two from a shown female, the strain you want the most harvest of..... I would assume that would be a indica dom?

*YOU DID IT!*

Congrats....only because I cant spell the long version.


----------



## Locked (Dec 13, 2009)

Sorry about all the troubles you are having...but tc is right..look on the bright side...you hve gained valuable experience all around and especially with your cloning skills...it is nice to take a cutting and actually hve it root and thrive...I am looking forward to your auto grow...


----------



## monkeybusiness (Dec 13, 2009)

:yeahthat:

Cloning can be very difficult and your accomplishment is one worth celebrating! Next time when you clone a proven female you can do it with confidence, pride and experience.
 This is one of those hobbies where i think the more problems we encounter the more we learn. If it was easy (paint by numbers) from start to finish we wouldn't learn all the different causes and effects. The extremely experienced growers i enjoy learning from on here seem to have had to deal with the problems they are so well versed at, which means they were once as frustrated as we are.
 Congratulations on successful cloning and on every step you take on your path to being an experienced grower!


----------



## the chef (Dec 13, 2009)

Gonna open up the 2010 kenmore dishwasher catalog fer ya!


----------



## gourmet (Dec 13, 2009)

> Lord--no way am I an expert on MH lights! And no way will I ever be. When the thing was plugged in the first time, I went across the house and hid my head assuming the thing was going to blow up and spit glass everywhere.



I can certainly relate to that.  Ever since I stuck my finger in a 220 outlet when I was a kid I have a fear of anything electric.  But I have had no problems with my 400 hps at all and have gotten very comfortable with the fans and lights.  

Thanks for the info on "stale" nutes.  I did not know they would condense and concentrate further if they are old.  I will keep this in mind.

I read an article that indicates that for most strains, it is not the amount of nutes used but the way they are introduced.  If cranked up slowly, weed can take a huge amount of nutes and love them.  But they have to be introduced slowly and increased slowly.  

That has worked for me this grow, except for one plant that clearly objects every time I give it nitrogen.  The other five are lovin it.  

Best of luck with your grow and your light.


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 13, 2009)

Wow, thank you ALL for the wonderful comments, and for stopping by!

*ColoradoLady*: I'm happy to say I have a Purple Kush and a Hawaiian that are both girls, and I'm really looking forward to seeing how they turn out. Wish the Wizard had been a female, but I'm going to try those beans again! 

*MonkeyBusiness*: THANK YOU for those wonderful words of wisdom and encouragement. Indeed, it's a good feeling to know the clones were successful, even if they were males. And yes, one more step toward becoming a grower. I am learning, and that's what counts. And enjoying the process--to that has to count, too, right?

*Chef*: I'm waiting for that catalog. I've got the lemon detergent ready. Strange nutes, if you ask me, but then, I look at your success and know that's the mojo I need. Unfortunately, the Math Dude is too big to fit into the dishwasher, so I'm hoping it will work without the human supervision.<G> 

*Gourmet*--OUCH!!!! I'll just BET you remembered that shock all your life! 
I think you are so right about introducing the nutes slowly. That's what shocked me when I used last season's nutes--I mixed it 1/4 strength but it totally burned them. I don't know if people in normal regular humidity areas have to worry about evaporation as much as we do, since it's normally almost always single-digit humidity here.  It was all my fault that the nutes got so concentrated---the cap was not on tight because of all the crusties I left around the top of the bottle. I have no one to blame but myself. 
Which strain of yours is the one that's nitrogen sensitive, Gourmet?

*Ham*: Thank you for your thoughts! And you are right, of course, I'm gaining so much from the mistakes. From them I learn the most. Of course, beginner's luck is pretty nice too, but learning is what it's all about. 

*Fa$t*: Feel free to stop in anytime and sing me some Leon! I am SOOOO bummed Vegas isn't on his itinerary this year. Nothing like being stoned at a Leon concert with a whole bunch of other old stoners all tokin' up in their hotel rooms before the concert starts. You can always tell the real stoners--they don't come for the opening band, they stay in their rooms toking right up until Leon steps off the bus and into the backstage. 

*FirstTimeCalle*r---I'm counting on that green mojo of yours to see me through till harvest! 

*OHC*, I don't know if you'll be stopping by, but you asked me about my heavily LST'd and supercropped WW, and I wanted to post a picture of it for you. You can see it's very short now, fits nicely under the lights, and the lights can penetrate very well at this height.

*Irish*--sure appreciate you stopping by. Your mojo means a lot to me! Tell your daughter I enjoyed her excellent coloring job so much I put her picture up on my screensaver so I can see it every day. 

*TC*: Thank you for ALL your advice! TC and I are having an experiment on the indoor-outdoor thing I do. She challenged me to leave a couple plants inside only, and the rest do my normal in and outside moving--to see if moving them so much will stress them enough for them to hermie. I'm not convinced, but I also know TC is one heck of a grower, and I listen to her! So I'm willing to compromise: 1/2 and 1/2 and we'll see what happens!

LordHighLlama: I want some photography mojo! I'm still sighing over that gorgeous BPOM winner of yours...

*Homegrown* and *Cannabis*: Thank you both so much for stopping by! I know this isn't much of a grow journal this time. I promise to do better next grow. And that grow will be the AUTOS!


----------



## the chef (Dec 13, 2009)

Nice! She's kinda all over the place. Can't wait to see her bud up. Ultra lemon mojo to your ww!


----------



## homegrownhomer (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi again , just thought id drop by and tell you my gf likes your DP  lol! was telling her the temps you`ve been getting , were getting the opposite!! ha! shes well jealous now. good growin! happy smokin! peace mojavemama


----------



## tcbud (Dec 14, 2009)

Mojave, the* main* concern of mine is YOUR taking them in and out.  I always read here that stablity is good, hours of light not being tampered with especially.  I know you are keeping them the same hours .....but possibly the type of light *might...might* make a difference.  Also, if you get the SAME results, why take all that effort and time to move them...is more what I was thinking (one plant is enough for a "controll" to leave inside).

(I am not saying that they will hermi, if they go in and out.  Just trying to figure out a way you dont have to move them all the time.)

Another thing I was thinking.....that White Widow up there....You ever think of revedging her?  She has such a nice shape and stalk.  That way, you could have something going when you have your Autos starting.  Just throwing idea out at you....

disclaimer...tcbud grows outdoors and would never presume to step on more seasoned indoor growers toes.  So, take my ideas with salt.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Dec 14, 2009)

I gota agree with whoever said it already - the main thing is you DID manage to root those clones.... looking forward to the auto grow and YES that WW does have a lovely spread.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 14, 2009)

HEY MM...I dunno how I missed your GJ, but I'm glad I found it.  Looks like you have plenty of people helping you out, and your coming right along!  Moving those plants sounds like alot of work!  Nice to see that you are dedicated to the grow,  Good Luck with flowering your girls out, now that I know where you are, I'll peak in every once in awhile.  Nice Growin' ma'am!


----------



## x Big Dave x (Dec 14, 2009)

Just read up MM 'n sorry to hear about the nutes but least you worked out what it was sharp'ish and your still on the green path!  the WW does look amazing tho, i've done 5 grows before and WW was my favourite by far and I always rave about it to my mates. Im wishing your lady lots of good growing thoughts 'n maybe a lil song for her :ignore:  After this blunt.....:huh: 

G'luck and well done on the cloning, I haven't even tried that sh*t yet!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 14, 2009)

:ciao:


:watchplant:


:48:


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 14, 2009)

*X-BigDave-X*---Thanks for stopping by! Great to hear you enjoy the WW's so much. This is my first! I'm really liking how well she's responding to the supercropping and LST'ing. 

*Legalize*--how nice of you to stop by! Yep, you're so right--I'm in good hands here with many wonderful mentors to whom I'm deeply grateful!

*OHC-*-I'm stoked we're going to be growing the autos at the same time. That will be WAY fun!  Oh, and guess what arrived today from the 'Tude? Yeppers, those adorable little White Dwarf beans and the two freebie beans. 

*TC-*-I know you're trying to find ways to make growing less work for me--you have my back, and I'm soooo grateful! I just can't resist that sunshine, ya know? The lure of it just pulls me out the door, pots in hand, coffee sloshing all over....<G>  

No, really, I understand why you are making strong suggestions on keeping them in one place. Makes sense, truly it does. But this is still my experimental indoor-outdoor grow, so I'll take your advice and use ONE plant as the indoor one only and the rest outdoor. I just love to see them turn their white fuzzy little faces to the sun! I guess I just question whether my indoor lights are truly sufficient. I'll keep a PF inside, since I have two of them and they are nearly identical. 

And revegging---yesss! I think I'd like to try that, TC! I'll be asking for advice on that down the road, I'm sure....

*Homer*--really nice to have you on the boards here, and so nice of you to stop by! 

*Chef*, I think the lemon detergent mojo is starting to work.....the pistils are starting to be visible now. But I still can't get the math dude in the dishwasher, no matter how hard I push....it's that pasta belly, I think. <G>

*4U*--it's always an honor when you stop by and pass the bong my way! 

I have all but one plant heavily LST'd and supercropped to keep them short and keep them open for light to penetrate. They spread so WIDE now! 

Picture 1 is of one of the Purple Frostings, and Picture 2 is of the Purple Bud, both LST'd and Supercropped.


----------



## gangalama (Dec 14, 2009)

Lookin very nice. Love the variety. Goodluck with the rest of your grow.


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 15, 2009)

Germinating today:

4 Wizards
4 Aurora Indicas
1 Hashplant Haze ('Tude freebie)
1 Moby D*ck ('Tude Freebie)
5 Fem White Dwarf Autos

Germination method: Paper towels in covered container on heating pad/Low.  Time put into germination: 7pm


----------



## the chef (Dec 15, 2009)

Aaahhh,I got it! use cannabutter:rofl:  More lemon mojo to ya!:watchplant:


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 15, 2009)

Can't do that, Chef. Used up all the cannabutter greasing up the Math Dude trying to get him into the dishwasher.......<G>


----------



## the chef (Dec 15, 2009)

Damn! Uuuhh.....hmmm...ok lets get mgyver! You need two sticks, a sock, three mj brownies, a tube of lipstick...bwhaaaaa! Feed him the brownie, put on the lipstick to lure him high into the kitchen. Tie the sock around his eyes for a blindfold. Lay the sticks on the floor in front of the dishwasher. Now with him blindfolded tell him you've just disrobed fer a game of naked marco polo. When he gets near give a good ol polo, he'll slip into the dishwashwer, his wieght will cause all of him to go in(gravity), You then simply close the door set fer pots and pans, and enjoy a bong with your trusty swiss army knife.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 16, 2009)

LMAO...Chef you always make me smile!  Thats some funny stuff!


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Dec 16, 2009)

MM/mcguyver, did the bong come out alright?


----------



## OldHippieChick (Dec 16, 2009)

OMG MM - You been busy makin' babies :baby: You definately have that topping and LST down. They look lovely.

I still have 3 of 5 tap roots this AM after 20+ hrs.....


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 17, 2009)

YEaaaaa, OHC! Hope you're seeing even more tap roots this morning. I just checked and all 5 of the autos are showing taps, as are most of the others. The two freebies are still not showing anything. But all the rest, going like gangbusters. I'll be transplanting several of them today into their cups.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Dec 17, 2009)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> YEaaaaa, OHC! Hope you're seeing even more tap roots this morning. I just checked and all 5 of the autos are showing taps, as are most of the others. The two freebies are still not showing anything. But all the rest, going like gangbusters. I'll be transplanting several of them today into their cups.


 
:yay: :aok: :banana: :clap: I had 4 good lookin' tap roots so planted those last night and the slowpoke was showing off this morning  so I'll plant her this evening as well. I started a lame GJ complete with a pic of dirt in cups  so won't clutter up yours with more about mine..... but just want you to know I'm totally on board!!!! :watchplant:


----------



## tcbud (Dec 17, 2009)

Congrats on the germed next generation!  I have got to watch those Auroa Indica....they are on my wish list for next year.

Congrats to you too OHC, got to find your journal, so I can get my "growing kicks" somehow over the winter.

The other half keeps saying "lets wait to order those seeds till we get back" tho we havent gone anywhere yet....lol.


----------



## IRISH (Dec 18, 2009)

will be watching the AI's here also MM. these are in our future also. do them up good for us. ...


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks TC and Irish!  The AI seeds all germed--quickly, too, 1/4" roots within 12 hours. 

4 of the 5 White Dwarf autos germed, one may be a dud. 

Only one of the freebies germed--the Hashplant Haze. The Moby D*ck seed (the other freebie) is doing nothing, may be a dud. But I'm giving them a few days. 

The Wizards (35 year old Humboldt strain) are HUGE seeds, and all 5 of them germed with 1/2" tap roots within 12 hours. 

The Wizards are such big seeds--they look like giants next to the itty bitty auto seeds! 

All the other girls in flower now are looking better, and lots of bud sites getting white and hairy. This is such a fun stage--each day, you see so much growth and change. I know this is also when I might start seeing Hermies, so I'm watching closely. So far, looking pretty girly! 

On day 16 of 12/12 now, with 7 big plants left: 
2 Purple Frosting
2 Purple Bud
1 White Widow f2
1 Hawaiian
1 Purple Kush

Candy Grow: 2 intertwined White Frosting girls so tiny, so petite, but both showing lovely white pistils!


----------



## the chef (Dec 19, 2009)

Gonna keep an eye on your hashplant mmama. Interested in this strain.


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Dec 19, 2009)

the hash plant, is it sativa dom?


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 19, 2009)

Fa$t, the California Hash Plant is an Indica. Here's what Dinafem says about it:

Dinafem Seed&#8217;s California Hash Plant is pure East Indian; a region known for being the producer of some of the finest Indica grown. By crossing two sisters of the same genetic line, we were able to create a fast flowering, high yielding, mould resistant plant that offers a very good yield with good quality. Medicinally, a very soothing, and sedative effect can be expected. Not over powering but more mellow. It calms, rather than excites. Like a good hashish.

GENETICS: 90% California Hash Plant x 10% Northern Lights
STRUCTURE: Indica
TASTE/SMELL: Spicy
FLOWERING TIME: 45-50 Days
YIELD: High


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Dec 19, 2009)

oohh, that sounds really nice, if that was one of the freebes, then i got one!
my flower space is small, and have 6 in veg. just dropped 3 white castles to sprout. what to do?  $$


----------



## Pepe_Le_Dank (Dec 20, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> :watchplant: :bong: :watchplant:
> 
> :yeahthat: You read my mind tcbud. Good luck with the grow


----------



## IRISH (Dec 27, 2009)

Hi MM... ...

are you having a nice holiday? good. good...

i grew the hash plant a couple years ago, for it's quickness on flowering. i have a short OD grow season, and this sounded like the mom i needed...well, the grow went terrible. i got a severe attack of mites on both my out, and indoor...i scrapped them all... ...

hope yours goes much better than mine MM...

if you don't mind me asking, what size of pots' is it that you move from in, to outdoor?, the ones Tc is refering too? it seems i remember a pic back a few months, with some pretty big pots in a 'florida room' off the back of your place? (may have been another member also?)...

hope things are getting back to normal for you over there...sometimes the holidayz can get a little hectic 'round here... ...(if you can envision 250 intoxicated Irishmen in the vfw, you have an idea... )...

look forward to updates...


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 27, 2009)

mm sounds like you are becoming a pro with the seeds! way to grow!


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 30, 2009)

All the girls are so far remaining girls--I haven't seen any balls yet. Knock on wood. Starting to flower up nicely now. Here's a picture of the White Widow today, and she's been heavily supercropped and LST'd. She's one of 7 plants left. 

Thanks for stopping by and cheering me on, everyone! I appreciate it. I'm feeling more hopeful now, seeing how nicely they are doing. I thought a month ago this grow was doomed. Glad it was merely a panic attack!


----------



## OldHippieChick (Dec 30, 2009)

WOW that's lovely.


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 30, 2009)

OHC, thank you for stopping by! How are the autos doing?????? I've been missing you, girl!  Can't wait to do out grow together...


----------



## the chef (Dec 30, 2009)

been missing ya mmama! Ww looks all fluffy. How's the other ladies?


----------



## lordhighlama (Dec 30, 2009)

lookin' very healthy mm, glad your luck turned around for you on this grow.  great 2 hear from ya!


----------



## monkeybusiness (Dec 30, 2009)

looking goooood!


----------



## 420benny (Dec 30, 2009)

mm, you got your groove back. Yippeeeeee! I love ww. She just knows she is hot. MJ with an attitude, can't beat it.
Oooh, I forgot my special GREEN MOJO for you!


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 30, 2009)

Thank you Benny! Yep, the WW sure does have some attitude! And I appreciate that Mojo. Now if you could just give me some PHOTOGRAPHY mojo so I could take some decent pictures.....<G> Too embarrassed to even show my face in NVthis's photography thread!

Chef, the other ladies are doing great too. They are all about the same size and starting to really fill out. Got some trichs, too! I'm lovin' it.....

Now, I know why they are doing so well. I gave up nutes and started using Lemon Dishwasher Detergent, just as you suggested, and look at how green these babies are! <G>

Here's a few more pictures. Sorry I could not set them up better. Caught them just before lights were to go out, and no time to do a nice background. Don't tell NVthis!!!


----------



## tcbud (Jan 1, 2010)

Happy New Year Mojave!

I think Your girls are steller!


----------



## Colorado Lady 1 (Jan 1, 2010)

aaahhhhhhhhh....so beautiful Mojave.  Isn't this the best time of the whole grow?
  Happy New Year to you and yours.  
Lovin this grow!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tcbud (Jan 2, 2010)

I dont understand, the middle pic, is totally in focus....I finally got it to load.
I think these pics are great!


----------



## mojavemama (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks, Colorado!!!!!

TC bud, that picture isn't clear enough. I want it better. I need those pistils to stand apart not blur together. I'm working on it......trying to learn to work my camera today. Way too much camera for me. 

THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## tcbud (Jan 2, 2010)

Maybe we need glasses Mojave, even my computer brought those pistles apart...... if I had put the glasses on, they would have been clearer even.


----------



## IRISH (Jan 2, 2010)

i think it's a splendid picture also MM.  ...

the white widow is my all time favorite high. you are doing a great job at growing her MM, as i know from experience she can be quite finicky. i always tell people, "if you can master growing ww,(complete), you can grow anything"...

how are the Aurora Indicas' coming along? can't wait for pics of these girls also. ...

looks like your having fun, and all is very healthy. keep up the great work...:ciao:


----------



## mojavemama (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi Irish! Hey, I sure would have loved to have been with you at the VFW with the 250 inebriated Irishmen. Were you all singing, too? I miss ALL the good parties, Dang!

Here's a picture of the California HashPlant seedling in Pix #1. It's still tiny, but looking healthy, don't you think? And also the White Dwarf auto, in pix #2. The Aurora Indica seedling is pix 3. These are all at 14 days from germination.
Picture 4 is the White Widow a week ago.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 4, 2010)

MM things are looking good your way.  For some reason I was thinking you and I flipped to 12/12 close to the same time, but your WW looks to be way more advanced than mine, when did you put her in 12/12 if you don't mind me asking?  Did you have her flowering and then start some others later?...Mine has just started the 3rd week of flowering on Thur....that WW has to be farther along than 3 weeks???

Anyway they are all looking wonderful, and healthy...keep up the good work!  I think I will germ some NL#5xblueberry seeds, maybe 5 to throw into flower with a few clones, when what I have cooking now are done.  Then I'll probably shut down for the summer, other than a couple moms.  I'm wanting to move to a bigger house, and I don't feel like dealing with the summer heat.  I will probably put a dozen or so clones outside in the spring....lol...sorry for journaling in your journal, you just got me thinking about things after reading through here again.

Very Nice!


----------



## IRISH (Jan 4, 2010)

can we get an updated pic of the ww please? looks like some deficiency last week was upon you MM??? how does she look? do you see the yellowing on the top of two points on her. has it gotten worse?...

uhh, what inebriated IrishMen? we were'nt drinking. thats my story, and i'm sticking to it...:hubba: ...and yes, there was lots of singing. they make me sing Danny Boy...not a dry eye in the joint...the shindig is mainly for the old timers, put on by us other old timers, who have to threaten the younger ones (who think thier the old timers already), with loss of ohhh, college funding, summer vacations, vehicles, and such, if they dont make an appearance, and show respect...the middle crowd is the worriers. right up to the point of walking through those doors, and seeing all the faces that comprises many generations....  ...

(were getting a clubhouse with two huge stone fireplaces next year. )...

soo, how's a 'bout those pics MM? ...


----------



## mojavemama (Jan 5, 2010)

Hi Irish! I'm sure sorry I missed hearing you sing "Danny Boy." Sounds like one heck of a party! 

Okay, update on the WW. Yes, she had a bit of nute burn on the tips. She is extremely nute sensitive. EXTREMELY! I had not even been giving her BLOOM nutes, just giving her Dr. Q's tonic, which I swear by--and it only has gentle micro nutrients in it. But I fed her 1/4 strength Bloom and it gave her a bit of a burn. 

Flushed her with PH adjusted water, and now she seems to be doing okay. Here's a picture of 1/3 of her. I couldn't get further away in my small room this morning, so I just snapped a pix of what I could get in the screen. I think you can see the leaf damage okay in the pix tho. Still, she's blooming and not looking too worse for the wear. Just not quite as lush and filled-in as the others.

They all love that tonic. But especially the Widow. So I'm going to just back off the Bloom for her and keep her on what she has shown me she likes the best: Dr Q's tonic!

Thanks for stopping by, Irish. Always a pleasure! And hey, invite me to your next party. Visualize a drunken amputee dancing in a wheelchair with her service dog dance partner (yes, there actually is a sport of dog dancing!).


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 5, 2010)

MM I see your problem and I'm sorry I did not fix it pages ago

Green Mojo with extra :heart: just for you


----------



## mojavemama (Jan 5, 2010)

Legalize, you can Rhapsodise all you want in my journal---I enjoy reading your posts and updates, and I do not in any way consider it hijacking! 

I flipped to 12/12 on Dec 4th, and they started flowering on the 11th. They almost all had preflowers before I flipped to 12/12. She's on day 25 of flowering now, or day 31 of 12/12. So yes, I flipped her a week earlier than yours, by my calculations, right? 

Wow, you're gonna do a big home move this summer? You don't have air conditioning in your current home? GAK! We would be crispy critters here without it. Seriously, I don't know how the Mormons did it when the settled in Utah, coming across the desert without even as much as a fan. 

I'll be anxious to see how your NLXBlueberry grows!


----------



## mojavemama (Jan 5, 2010)

Hey Ozzy! So nice of you to stop by!!! What a treat. Yep, you can stop by and fix my problems any old time. Always good to see you.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 5, 2010)

Thank you MM...I feel much better.  You flipped before I did, I must have you confused with one of the other ladies.  Now that I think about it I think it was Northern Honey that flipped the same day I did...

I have a/c but only a window unit here, and my grow is in my basement, so the a/c doesn't reach it.  I thought about putting a small window unit in down there, but I don't know....good luck with the WW!


----------



## warfish (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm late to arrive, but would love to follow along the rest of the way if you dont mind, mojavemama 

They look beautiful!  Here is to wishing you have a great finish


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks for stopping by MM - I'm looking forward to seeing your Auto pics when you get the chance to post again. How much longer do you think it will be before the WW is ready? I've read anywhere from 8-11 weeks....


----------



## mojavemama (Jan 28, 2010)

OHC, I'm too embarrassed to post my pictures! Really, I'm like lightyears behind you. My Auto White Dwarfs are still small, flowers still small, but at least, they are looking pretty healthy. They are just not growing as fast as I'd hoped, but then, they are only under a T5 and it's been rainy for 2 weeks so they have not really gotten outside much. 

Here's some pictures anyway, so you can laugh at my feeble attempts and feel better about your magnificent Autos!

#1 Auto White Dwarf, small flowers.
#2 White Widow Bud festooned with dog hair! 
#3 Wizard in flower
#4 Wizard in Veg
#5 Aurora Indica in Veg
#6 Nute Burn in White Widow

I wanted to post the nute burn picture in the White Widow because I have been feeding that one exclusively micronutrients only, then I went ahead and gave it a 1/4 dose of FF Bloom, and got the burn.


----------



## the chef (Jan 28, 2010)

Hey desert lady! A little dishwasher mojo to those beautiful ladies! Minus the doghair that second pic is mouthwatering! Missing ya Mmama!


----------



## mojavemama (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks, Chef my man!  Good to hear from you and thanks so much for stopping by with your Dishwasher Mojo. That's ALWAYS appreciated. 
Hope you are healing up---I have kept you in my thoughts and sent you all the healing vibes I could muster up. My BF from back home came for a 2 week visit and had a horrible accident when she fell off my van's wheelchair ramp and ended up in the Trauma Unit. Next day my computer crashed and I had to buy a new one. Of course, I hadn't backed up for 3 years....
Hope Mama Chef is also feeling better. I'm holding you both close in my heart!


----------



## warfish (Jan 29, 2010)

Those are some tasty looking buds there, mojavemama!   Very impressive


----------



## lordhighlama (Jan 29, 2010)

great pics mm... that dog hair one is quite comical.
I couldn't quite figure out what it was at first but then saw your picture name.


----------



## tcbud (Jan 31, 2010)

Looking beautiful Mojave!


----------



## Colorado Lady 1 (Jan 31, 2010)

Yummy!!!!!!!  Sendiing good thoughts your way.  We hope your best friend is out of the hospitol.  What a hard thing to deal with.  Your plants look yummy as I said.  Keep smilin Mojave.  Also sending hugs your way


----------



## painterdude (Feb 1, 2010)

hi mojavebabe.....love the pic of the White Widow with doggie hair.....I am feeling a need to send you some more jpgs.....and I hope your dear friend is feeling better and able to wheel around with ya.....sending love, Pdude


----------



## mojavemama (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks PDude, TC and Colorado!  I'm loving the Purple Kush--it's really starting to turn dark and purple. My autos are still immature looking, compared with OHC's phenomenal plants, but at least I'm happy with how healthy the autos are.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 2, 2010)

wow mm isnt the pk awesome?? still my fav plant..  kudos to you on a good looking bud!


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 2, 2010)

BEAUTIFUL MM!!!!!!  I'm not a big "purple" fan, mostly because we don't see alot of it around here...but that PK is wonderful!!!  I'm happy to see some success comeing out of your grow!  You definately had your share of hard times with it!  Glad to see you'll be smoking your own soon!

How did your friend recover?  I hope all is well for you ma'am!


----------



## tcbud (Feb 3, 2010)

Good Morning Mojave!  How much longer on that beautiful Purple Kush?  I cant wait to hear your smoke report......


----------



## warfish (Feb 3, 2010)

That PK looks amazing, MM    I love the colors it is taking on!  I bet she just gets breathtaking as she fully ripens.


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Feb 3, 2010)

lookin good mojo mom, you must have some good weather rite now, jealous that they can go out for fresh air and sun.  $$


----------



## the chef (Feb 3, 2010)

Yo Mmama! Those are lemon...er purple scented , kenmore, whirpool good! love the colors!


----------



## mojavemama (Feb 19, 2010)

Germinated 5 Aurora Indicas and 5 Hawaiians. 

The 4 late flowering plants are not huge, but looking healthy and nice tight buds, and best of all, no signs of late hermies. 

I planted 4 of the Aurora Indicas in a garden cart, and they are loving it. 

I gave up on nutes and now just use amended OMRI rated soil with lots of worm castings. No more burned tips. Everything is lush once again. I won't change anything unless I see signs that they are stressed. It must be Chef's dishwasher mojo. Thanks, Cheffy!

My 3 White Dwarf autos are flowering nicely. One is a runt, but still flowering. Still not convinced it was worth the nearly $100 expenditure since I got fem seeds. Not smart, but chalk it up for experience. Only 3 of the 5 auto seeds germed. 

My monster can (this is number three) is looking happy. 

Thanks everyone for checking in---I am discouraged by not being able to take decent pictures with the camera I'm now stuck with since my other one died. I lose incentive when I can't post decent pictures!

Picture #1: The 4 plants in late flower. 
Picture #2: AI's planted directly into flower cart (THANK YOU, TCBUD!)
Picture #3: Auto White Dwarf (can't focus this darned camera for squat. Anyone want to trade cameras? This is a Canon Powershot S70. Way too much camera for me)
Picture #4 The Monster can sitting inside the soil of the cart. You can see the rim. There is no drainage in the can.


----------



## 420benny (Feb 19, 2010)

Howdy MM! I somehow missed this gj. I need to catch up. I love the PK pic. Good job. I made the same mistake with my EasyRider fems. Lesson learned: don't make the order high, lol  I plan on hitting them with another auto strain's pollen. Do you have any auto males? May as well make beans and get something for all that money besides some bud.


----------



## the chef (Feb 19, 2010)

Yo Mmama it looks like a stimky forest! Good to hear from ya!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 19, 2010)

:ciao:*MM* go with benny if you get a male make a few of your own personal crosses. I will warn you that I have read a couple post that femed seed plants are not good to chuck pollen at because of :shocked:hermie traits in the seeds


----------



## 420benny (Feb 19, 2010)

shhhh, only a rumor   lol


----------



## tcbud (Feb 20, 2010)

Happy Day Mojave!  Dang your girls are looking fine!

How long til you do a little sample?  Just a little sample????


----------



## mojavemama (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi Benny! Nope, no males--these fem seeds only made females. But I 'm still very tempted to look for some indica auto regular seeds and give pollination a try. If I were independently wealthy, I wouldn't bother--I'd just use fem seeds and grow a bunch of 'em every 2 months. Alas, no sugar daddies have been gathering at my doorstep. 

Chef--yeah, see how good they look once I added Lemon Cascade instead of nutes? <G>

Ozzie--thanks for the heads up! I would prefer not to get involved with pollen at all. Impossible for me to keep clean enough to not spread it around. I have critters, I have powerchairs, I have a windy, very windy environment, and I grow inside and outside, moving plants daily. It's sure tempting, but I need to respect my limits here and minimize my chance for disaster. 

TC, thank you so much! Yes, I have tasted them already. <G> The purple kush and the widow so far impress me--not the taste, but then, they weren't cured long and carefully. But the high was impressive, and I wheeled smack into the wine rack on my way to the bedroom. I also slept 6 hours last night--the longest I can remember in years and years. That could also be the full shot of Everclear-based green dragon tincture too, though...<G>

Here's a shot of my 3 autos this morning. I'm getting a new camera soon, and hopefully will be able to finally get some better shots.


----------



## tcbud (Feb 22, 2010)

G'Morning Mojave.....dang, this morning, I saw SNOW heading your way.....did you get any?



> I also slept 6 hours last night--the longest I can remember in years and years. That could also be the full shot of Everclear-based green dragon tincture too, though..



From being a bartender, I can pretty much say that the "shot" of everclear may have helped you fall asleep, but more than likely it was the affects of the THC and cannabanoids that KEPT you asleep.  Nothing like a full six hours huh?  From the looks of your plants, I see lots of good nights sleep in your future.

Those Auto's look sweet, I cant wait to get mine going next month.  Soon as I take care of some stuff, I am gonna get my light out and get them going.  Possibly save some male powder too.  I hate killing all the males before at least one drops some pollen.


----------



## the chef (Feb 22, 2010)

Hehehe lemon!


----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 22, 2010)

Interesting that you should mention the sleep. I am starting to make some progress with regular sleep lately.... 4 out of 5 nights I'm sleeping pretty normal since my WW chop... hmmmmm I was really rationing my smoke for the last three months. Much to consider there. 

Your autos look lovely and happy and healthy Mama. Keep in mind that the Dwarf in Auto White Dwarf is going to be smaller than mine.... good to see you posting. Please don't let a camera issue stop you - I take really bad ones and I refuse to let it stop me - I have no pride when it comes to fuzzy pics - everything looks fuzzy in my world so when I snap one - it always looks perfect LMAO.... 
xox
OHC


----------



## painterdude (Feb 22, 2010)

hi wheelchairbabe and dogwoman....your little garden is so exciting to look at....love the Purple Kush picture....it's so nice to read what your Fan Club says....sending sunny hugs over the Coastal Range to Nevada.....Pdude


----------



## warfish (Mar 1, 2010)

Everything is looking very nice, MM   I have to say that I just love the plants that are planted directly into the garden cart!  I think those ones will thrive just from having the coolest home, hehe


----------



## mojavemama (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks, all!  I've been away from MP due to some nasty little health issues that make sitting up painful, but wanted to do a quick update. I just harvested the White Widow, Purple Bud and Hawaiian. The purple kush will come down in another week. I am trying to reveg the Widow and Purple Bud just to see if I can do it. 

Attaching picture of the Aurora Indicas planted directly in the cart. This is what I'm going to do from now on, I think, as it's so handy pushing it in and out and the plants are holding up better from less handling. 

Also, pictures of 2 of my Auto White Dwarfs. The trichs are turning cloudy but very little amber yet.


----------



## the chef (Mar 2, 2010)

Hey Mmama! Congrats on your harvest, downer bout your health! Hehe a little dishwasher mojo....and some hawain should set ya right! Ladies look awsome desert lady!


----------



## mojavemama (Mar 2, 2010)

THanks, Cheffie!  

Well, I sampled the Hawaiian last night. I vaped a pinch--about 1/4 inch in the tube. Wasn't feeling much of anything. Very disappointing, especially since this was such a lush, lovely plant at one time, and knowing it was very Indica dominant, I'd hoped to have some real couch-lock. 

I went to bed dreadfully disappointed and not at all high. 

About 3 minutes after hitting the bed, I felt a warm rush (no, I didn't pee on myself!) and realized I couldn't feel my body. Not in a scary kind of way, but more that I couldn't care less about my body because my mind was as relaxed as it ever has been. I slept for hours, and if I had any leg spasms, I didn't know it. I was tripping down the rabbit hole with Alice.

I'll have to give the Hawaiian two BIG thumbs up on effectiveness, though it was definitely "creeper" weed. It was a very nice surprise!

Now, Chef, I can't wait for those autos to mature. Getting close now. 

And I'm sure learning not to give up on a few good tokes if I don't feel buzzed immediately! 

I just thought for sure I was going to be battling pain big time last night, and instead, I slept like a rock.

No way could I party on this stuff--I'd be out like a light, and that's exactly what I was hoping for--pain relief and sleep. 

Ahhhhhhhh, this sure beats the schwag I was buying last year for $120 an eighth of an ounce. 

Finally, something I grew that wasn't a hermie and actually WORKED!
Yippee, I'm learning, I'm learning, I'm learning!!!!

I slept 5 solid hours.


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 2, 2010)

congrats mm I am so happy for ya. I have revegged a pk and she is soooo worth it. my favorite plant ever.


----------



## mojavemama (Mar 2, 2010)

Oh, yeahh, thanks 2dog---and I will try to reveg my PK, since that's the only one I have.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Mar 2, 2010)

Wonderful News!


----------



## mojavemama (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks, OHC!  I hope my autos turn out. I'm sure counting on them. Thanks so much for stopping by!!!!


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 2, 2010)

I think that thumb is officially green and extra kudos to you because growing where you live is prob the hardest next to growing in the artic! much respect mama!


----------



## pcduck (Mar 2, 2010)

Looking nice MM, hope ya get better quick.


----------



## the chef (Mar 2, 2010)

Allright Mmama!....Ahem can you say Creeeeper weed!


----------



## Colorado Lady 1 (Mar 2, 2010)

Hey Mohave
YEAH!!!!!!!!!! Don't you love it when a plan finally comes together.  I'm sooooo happy it worked for you.  It has been so interesting watching your grows and learning along with you.  Don't think I've ever stubbed my toe so many times and enjoyed it so much.  In fact, all of you who are growing were making me terrible envious, so I took my 1st clones for a grow.

All my wishes for better health and fun with the doggies.


----------



## mojavemama (Mar 2, 2010)

COLORADO, you are SUCH an inspiration for me! I have more Wizards and Hawaiian's in seedlings now. I was knocked over by the potency of the Hawaiian I tried last night. Almost fooled me, though!  

You can sure tell it's trim time here:


----------



## OldHippieChick (Mar 2, 2010)

hahahahahaha love it.  
My Boo snatched a green bud the other day and spit it out. I though "this is good". I spoke to soon..... Later that night he snatched a cured bud off my tray. I shrieked, he froze, he dropped the bud. He lived to eat another day.


----------



## painterdude (Mar 3, 2010)

hi mojavemama.....glad the Hawaiian turned out so splendid....what a great surprise


----------



## burnin123 (Mar 3, 2010)

congrats on the harvest mojave...the leaf on dog reminds me when I was out shoping one day after trimming up some plants..i had a leaf on my back shoulder. The gal behind me in line pulled it off for me..all i could say is...ooops..:rofl:  look forward to an update on the autos, and hope your feeling better.  

Be good..if ya cant be good..then be good at it!!!


----------



## the chef (Mar 3, 2010)

AAuugh hey lady ya can't smoke that white and black haired strains......they bark when ya try to light them!


----------



## 420benny (Mar 3, 2010)

Congrats MM! Funny creeper story. I love the weed on wheels, lol. W.O.W.


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 4, 2010)

boy mm... looks like ur dog did most the trimming huh!  lol


----------



## mojavemama (Mar 7, 2010)

ROFL, I love you guys!  

Here's one of the autos today. The buds continue to swell, and I'm still going to give it a while longer before harvesting. Did do a small taste last night, and it was way better than I thought it would be! 

On the downside, looks like two of the Aurora Indicas in the cart are males. 
That's a lot of work to find out in week two of flower that they are males. I think I may only do fems for the next grow and see how that works for me. 
I know there's a downside to them, as well, but I sure put a lot of work into way too many male plants.


----------



## the chef (Mar 7, 2010)

Sorry to hear about the males Mmama, Ladies look good though!


----------



## tcbud (Mar 7, 2010)

MMMMM Creeper weed......

Autos and Fems, sounds like a good plan.  Revedging sounds like a great idea too, that way you know exactly what your gonna be smoking.

Glad to hear you are partaking of your harvest!


----------



## OldHippieChick (Mar 11, 2010)

I can hear the skipping in your voice when you gush over the autos MM. So very happy that you are pleased because I know you were on the fence about it.
I must remind you though, the fems I got last time - one of those was a male.... it happens. It showed so fast though that I'm sure it wasn't a hermi? 

I've got five lil sprouts so I've pulled out the "baby's  on board" sign for the mini van .... NOT
But will be back at it.... popping more this weekend. I want that tent crowded this time.
xox
OHC


----------



## midnight_toker (Mar 12, 2010)

> You can sure tell it's trim time here:


OMG, that is adorable, lol.


----------



## painterdude (Mar 12, 2010)

hi sweet thing.......am loving your pics.....don't know what to say about 'auto's' because I've never grown any.....I spent some money at Attitude this weekend past and got two different kinds of Sub Cool's seeds, Jack the Ripper and The Third Dimension.....and bought a pack of Master Kush.....went stealth because they now guarantee replacement....seems like it cost more to ship than buying the actual seeds

Our weather has been totally nasty lately

Am thinking about tc's surgery today....hope all goes well with her heart


----------



## the chef (Mar 12, 2010)

Yo Mmama! I know your busy  how bout an update!.....Woman!    
Hehehehe


----------



## mojavemama (Mar 13, 2010)

That's it, stick a fork in me, I'm done. 

Of the last two Aurora Indica plants I have growing, ONE showed balls today. 
I frigging give up. 

I'm going fem seeds from now on. I'd rather deal with hermies than all these freaking male plants. And I did everything possible--followed all the protocols in the stickies and in Cervantes' book for getting more female plants. Shoot, I guess I should feel flattered the boys like me so much?<G>

Okay, I'm accepting the fact that I'll never be a real grower, that I'm taking the easy way out, using fem seeds. But shoot, that's a LOT of work for me for a couple of months just to find out I have so darned many male plants. 
I mean, one out of TEN seeds? If, in fact, this last one doesn't grow balls...

Oh, and the frosting on the cake????? MY MONSTER also showed balls this morning. 

I have ONE frigging plant in the flower room now. ONE! Other than my 3 autos, that's my entire winter grow. If I don't do more autos, I'll never make it through with enough meds. Well, if this one AI is definitely a female, then I will take some cuttings, even tho she's 2.5 weeks in 12/12 now. 

Darn, I just want to cry....all that work for months, and nothing to show for it but 3 autos and one maybe female. 

Ah well. It's allll gonna work out, right? Gotta keep the positive attitude. Chef, send me some Lemon Cascade Mojo!!!!!  (and that was a beautiful poem you wrote for TC. She is gonna CRY.)


----------



## the chef (Mar 13, 2010)

Yo Mmama, Industrial size mojo fer your last ai!


----------



## burnin123 (Mar 13, 2010)

mojavemomma, dont beat ya self up.  The best Growers to date started worse then you.  but ya know what made them great?  like you they didnt give up. So I dont want to hear ya say those words again..okay?  we speak things into place. and IMO FEMS are not where its at.  I enjoy watching ya excitement with the autos as I feel with your weather thay may be best for you.  Let me ask you.  What is the best strain ya grown to date? what was it ya liked most? And I have to agrre with you that I too would rathe get hermie then male as ya can still smoke hermie. Mojo for you and the desert .  KEEP M GREEN


----------



## burnin123 (Mar 13, 2010)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> Well, if this one AI is definitely a female, then I will take some cuttings, even tho she's 2.5 weeks in 12/12 now.


 

take them now.  why wait?  if they have some available. If HE shows then trash them all.  If she shows, then your that many days closer:hubba: . just my thoughts

:48:


----------



## OldHippieChick (Mar 13, 2010)

MM - take a breath and take a step back and remind yourself that you're just doing this to become self sufficient. Who cares if its with autos or fems? I'm not looking for respect or validation here - I wana smoke. Anyone who can't hear you or respect that is lacking the empathy gene. 

If the autos work for you and give you the relief you need - more power to you. Once you get ahead of the consumption - maybe then the fun can return and you'll have that urge to test the waters with the reg plants again.  I'm sure it's a lot of constant anxiety when you are counting on your harvest and there's not another option. Other peoples opinions need to be secondary now...... take care of your business first - please continue to share.... I promise you there is someone who will read this GJ who you will help by sharing your journey. 

If this one female does you right even without clones, you can always reveg her - that's what I'm doing now with that WW that gave me fits. 

Best regards always,
xox
OHC


----------



## mojavemama (Mar 13, 2010)

Burnin', Thanks for the reality check! I know I'm just frustrated now, and you're right: I'm not going to give up. And yes, I'll take the clones now and see what happens--you're right. I can always trash them if the plant ends up a male. 

Hmmmm...what's the best strain so far? Can't be sure, because the harvest isn't cured yet. I waffle depending on what I'm testing. I loooooved the Hawaiian, very strong, but then, the WWf2 is equally potent. 

The Purple Frosting is less of a body high and more cerebral, and doesn't have a narcotic effect to it. But it's great for daytime pain, and not falling asleep. And it's fun as heck to create with it--I think it's the most "fun" strain so far. But it's also hermied on me. Still, worth trying again. It's a really FUN smoke.

The White Frosting is also really good, and more of a body slam, but still some cerebral stuff too. 

The auto White Dwarf seems really, really good, but then, I've only had a tiny taste so far, and it was quick dried. 

Hard for me to guess what I like best---I'm still such a newbie at all this. Guess I'll just have to put in the time, keep learning, taste and experience everything I can. I just don't have that connoisseur's palate yet. Hopefully in time, I too, can become a pot snob! <G>

But for now, I'll just be happy with a better ratio of females to males. I do have to say the "plant direct into the cart" experiment was better than I ever thought it could be. I can let them get bigger and fatter than I can in pots, because there is more room. And it's a snap to wheel them in and out, plus less damage because they are not in individual pots.

OHC, thanks so much, hon, for the pep talk! I do appreciate it. You are so right. The anxiety is fear based, and I need to let go of that and just know it's all going to work out just fine, and that I WILL have meds when I need them. I'm going to make this work. Boy, did I need your pep talk--I feel so much better already!

THANK YOU BOTH SO MUCH! You were JUST the medicine I needed today!!!


----------



## 420benny (Mar 13, 2010)

Howdy MM, we all go through the all male frustration now and then. I did just last summer. I wanted to help an indoor grower expand his strain list by giving him 6 clones I took, rooted and potted up. He babied and  grew them  up, topped, cloned and flipped them and found out that every stinkin' one was a BOY! I grabbed at random, by number. I got 5 of 6 females, he got none. I felt bad and gave him a nice white widow, satori and a mango girl. Hey, **** happens. Learn from it and laugh it off. Keep cloning and covering your back when trying a seed grow. Have a few known female clones to mix in. That way, when boys happen, just move a clone to better real estate. We all know you have a green thumb. This was just bad luck.
edit: I forgot my GREEN MOJO


----------



## mojavemama (Mar 14, 2010)

Great advice, Benny. Thank you so much! Jeez, I have so much to learn. I just needed an attitude adjustment. It's about the journey, after all. I don't want to get so paranoid about running out of meds that I don't enjoy the journey.


----------



## Irish (Mar 14, 2010)

Hi MM. ...

if it's any consolation mm, even a seasoned grower can get skunked with reg gear. take me for instance. , i just ran some gear from a friend, and all 10 of mine were male.  i also had 20 more of the same beans, at two other grow ops i oversee, and 19 of those were also male. ...

in most instances, this is a very bad thing for me, since i grow for others that depend on me. BUT, being i run alot of newer gear from seed, i knew to have back-up clones, and seedlings ready to fill in the blanks if it all went south. ...

thats the trick when growing regular seed mm. grow 2-3 times as many as you will need!!! hey, if theres all fems, no problem. too many to handle now? gift 'em, or chop 'em. this ensures you a full grow of fems from reg seed. i do it often. ...

never give up mm. everything will fall in place. besides, were all pulling for ya...Don...xxxooo


----------



## painterdude (Mar 14, 2010)

hi mojave......wishing you the best


----------

